# رابط محاضرات اساتذة الجامعة التكنلوجية العراقية قسم / هندسة الانتاج والمعادن



## خلوف العراقي (19 أغسطس 2010)

*محاضرات المرحله الثالثة والرابعة*

*http://www.uotiq.org/dep-prodect/index.htm*


----------



## سنا الإسلام (19 أغسطس 2010)

ملتقى المهندسين العرب - أول ملتقى هندسي عربي > الهندسة المدنية > الهندسة المـدنيـة - عام 

 * رابط محاضرات اساتذة الجامعة التكنلوجية العراقية قسم / هندسة الانتاج والمعادن *


----------



## عمر علي الانباري (21 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ارجو الحصول على محاضرات قسم الانتاج في الجامعة التكنولوجية على شكل ملف وورد او pdf


----------



## engineer (18 ديسمبر 2013)

مغلق لتلف الرابط


----------

